# New pup



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I got a new one today. My friend and trainer wants me to start handling some of his dogs in hunt tests, and in exchange I got a new pup. she comes out of gunslinger kennels in new lebanon ohio. http://www.gunslingershorthairs.com/plannedBreedings.html <-- pictures of mom and dad and the pedigree


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats!! Good lookin pup. Got mine about a week ago.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

AHHHH.............what a sweetie!  WB


----------

